# Annoying bar conversations.



## Canadian (May 21, 2007)

So this was a long weekend for us up here in Canada, and two of those nights, I ended up at a bar. I had a great time both nights, except for one annoying conversation that played itself out at least 8-10 times.

I would be talking to a guy I knew, and a fat girl would walk by, followed by this.

Friend: There's one for you!
Me: No thanks.
Friend: I thought you liked big girls?
Me Sigh.

I would then have to explain to the guy that while I do prefer big girls, I don't find EVERY big girl attractive, just like he doesn't find every skinny girl attractive.

Do any other guys get that?
I think if I hear it one more time my head will a splode.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2007)

Oh that is very common I would say. It's confusing because even if the weight is a requirement, it is still at the most a really really big perk. God forbid you admire/dislike other physical or mental things.  
Society can't seem to conceive that because they're too freaked out by it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

hahaha, I've heard this a bunch of times. I think it's just one of those weird things... when your friends can't see the "attraction quotient" in the fat girl, they just point out anything big and moving. lol  

Watch out if you're near the docks... you could end up hooked up with a barge from Iceland!!!


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> you could end up hooked up with a barge from Iceland!!!




:smitten: 





..........


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2007)

I've heard a lot of guys say that...dunno how you *fix* it, though.


----------



## love dubh (May 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Watch out if you're near the docks... you could end up hooked up with a barge from Iceland!!!



"I woke up hungover and naked in a closet, married to an Icelandic vessel."
"Wild night, eh?"
"Yep."


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)

love dubh said:


> "I woke up hungover and naked in a closet, married to an Icelandic vessel."
> "Wild night, eh?"
> "Yep."


 
Dubh, I told you that story in confidence.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Dubh, I told you that story in confidence.



Frankly, it's hot that you called me a vessel. 

:wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 22, 2007)

Why does that scene in Sex and the City come to mind, the one where Charlotte tries introducing Anthony to Stanford? Both gay, very, and not even close to one another's type.

Guess it's no different, too, than friends fixing you up with any single person they know rather than thinking about compatibility.


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Why does that scene in Sex and the City come to mind, the one where Charlotte tries introducing Anthony to Stanford? Both gay, very, and not even close to one another's type.


Woah, woah, woah.

I think I know what you're implying here, and I have to set the record straight.
I'm NOT gay. Sure, I do a ton of gay shit, but I'm not gay. There's a difference.

I don't want any false rumours about me to go around or anything.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Woah, woah, woah.
> Sure, I do a ton of gay shit, but I'm not gay. .....



Like what, have sex with other men?

I mean, what other kind of "gay shit" is there?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Woah, woah, woah.
> 
> I think I know what you're implying here, and I have to set the record straight.
> I'm NOT gay. Sure, I do a ton of gay shit, but I'm not gay. There's a difference.
> ...


 
I dunno 'bout some of the other board members, but I for one do NOT like it when people misuse the term "gay".


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I dunno 'bout some of the other board members, but I for one do NOT like it when people misuse the term "gay".


Hahahaha misuse? Admittedly I made a joke, but in the joke I was using gay to mean... homosexual? Is that not proper use of the term "gay"?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Hahahaha misuse? Admittedly I made a joke, but in the joke I was using gay to mean... homosexual? Is that not proper use of the term "gay"?



Seems proper to me, and I'd like long, detailed stories. And pix. 

I'll wait here.


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Hahahaha misuse? Admittedly I made a joke, but in the joke I was using gay to mean... homosexual? Is that not proper use of the term "gay"?



No, it's not. Don't you know that "gay" now only refers to things, events and people insipid, inane, or stupid?

Fun fact: A girl sued her school district (and lost, thankfully), claiming that they "violated" her First Amendment rights by reprimanding her for using the phrase "that's so gay." Now, whose rights are paramount here? The slanderer, or the slandered?


----------



## Spanky (May 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Seems proper to me, and I'd like long, detailed stories. And pix.
> 
> I'll wait here.



Me too, me too!!!

(trying out this "gay shit")

How am I doin'??


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

Alright, so you guys called my bluff. I don't actually do a ton of "gay shit".

But, true story, a buddy of mine kissed me on the neck a couple weekends ago, and I got goosebumps. I usually get goosebumps when girls kiss me on the neck too. So I dunno. Maybe that's a sign?


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Alright, so you guys called my bluff. I don't actually do a ton of "gay shit".
> 
> But, true story, a buddy of mine kissed me on the neck a couple weekends ago, and I got goosebumps. I usually get goosebumps when girls kiss me on the neck too. So I dunno. Maybe that's a sign?



Yeah....it's a sign that being kiss on the neck feels REALLY EFFIN' GOOD. The biology o' that pair of lips is irrelevant. My cat licked my neck once, and I got goosebumps. But am I into bestiality or furrydom? Nope.


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> But am I into bestiality or furrydom? Nope.


But do you know that for sure?


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> But do you know that for sure?



How 'bouts you dress up like a bear and we find out?


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> How 'bouts you dress up like a bear and we find out?


Sounds good. 
Invite one of your male friends so I can try out the gay shit at the same time.


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Sounds good.
> Invite one of your male friends so I can try out the gay shit at the same time.



I'll give Knotty a call.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I'll give Knotty a call.



Not to be cruel, but I think I can get a lil cuter ^_-


----------



## love dubh (May 22, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Not to be cruel, but I think I can get a lil cuter ^_-



I'm just all about watching two dudes suck face. Cuteness is a bonus.

Then we can drink Labatt and watch Degrassi, and talk about how you guys WENT THERE.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I'm just all about watching two dudes suck face. Cuteness is a bonus.
> 
> Then we can drink Labatt and watch Degrassi, and talk about how you guys WENT THERE.



O, that night at the party at my place. Dan admited that he totally would fuck me if he was into that, and a few more drinks he might have. So yea, you totally could have seen it lol. And I thought it was decided that me and JayWestCoast would be the hottest guy/guy hookup on Dims


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Not to be cruel, but I think I can get a lil cuter ^_-


Hold the phone.

I think me dressed up as a bear would be a HELL of a catch for you, or for any guy really.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Hold the phone.
> 
> I think me dressed up as a bear would be a HELL of a catch for you, or for any guy really.



I'm not knockin ur cuteness, ur jus not my type. 9And a tiger costume would be SOOOO much hotter)


----------



## Lilbexter (May 22, 2007)

waiiit woah woah weee woah....

Did I hear something about Degrassi?!? That's my favorite part about Canada! I mean, besides all of their ice hockey and bears....


----------



## Lovelyone (May 22, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I would then have to explain to the guy that while I do prefer big girls, I don't find EVERY big girl attractive, just like he doesn't find every skinny girl attractive.
> 
> Do any other guys get that?
> I think if I hear it one more time my head will a splode.


 
I think this is similar to all the ssbbw's having to tell their friends that they are not attracted to ALL FA's just because they like fat women. (and yes, we do sometimes have to do that)


----------



## TallFatSue (May 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> No, it's not. Don't you know that "gay" now only refers to things, events and people insipid, inane, or stupid?
> 
> Fun fact: A girl sued her school district (and lost, thankfully), claiming that they "violated" her First Amendment rights by reprimanding her for using the phrase "that's so gay." Now, whose rights are paramount here? The slanderer, or the slandered?


Ah, how some words have changed their meanings. Once or twice on business trips to Indianapolis, I had dinner downtown at the stupendous St. Elmo Steakhouse, which has been going strong since 1902. Their plush Gay Nineties Room (the 1890s were a decade of prosperity and optimism) reminded me that the word "gay" originally meant simply "happy and lively".


----------



## Emma (May 22, 2007)

The way to solve it is to ask if the guy finds EVERY slim girl attractive and when he says no then tell him you don't find every fat girl attractive. *shrug*


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2007)

yeah, i've dealt with that same response my whole life. it's nothing i've ever considered a major issue, if anything their misunderstanding sort of makes me smile.


----------



## elle camino (May 23, 2007)

from a ladytype perspective, its kind of a bummer to hear this kind of thing and realize that non-FAs can't even tell the difference between a cute fat girl and a...noncute one. 
like we're all one faceless mob or something. bleh.


but anyways yeah, if it really bugs you, just tell them the 'you're not attracted to all thin girls, and i'm not attracted to all fat girls' thing. it's the most logical approach.


----------



## Waxwing (May 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> like we're all one faceless mob or something. .



:smitten: 










..........


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2007)

i'd say more like _faceless blob_, if we're going by the average non fa here


----------



## Canadian (May 23, 2007)

I think I've developed a pretty good strategy to help me avoid this converation in the future. Albeit, it's a little unorthodox and still in the formative stages, but I have a really good feeling that it will work. 

The gist of it all centers around me becoming a "pinball wizard". Once I've accomplished this, I have a feeling that people I know will be constantly begging me to "teach them to pinball". In theory, this should make them way too busy to point out to me every 160+ pound girl that walks by.

Does anyone else think this may work? 
I think I may set this thing in motion before next weekend.


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I think I've developed a pretty good strategy to help me avoid this converation in the future. Albeit, it's a little unorthodox and still in the formative stages, but I have a really good feeling that it will work.
> 
> The gist of it all centers around me becoming a "pinball wizard". Once I've accomplished this, I have a feeling that people I know will be constantly begging me to "teach them to pinball". In theory, this should make them way too busy to point out to me every 160+ pound girl that walks by.
> 
> ...



fucking genius


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 23, 2007)

Canadian said:


> The gist of it all centers around me becoming a "pinball wizard". Once I've accomplished this, I have a feeling that people I know will be constantly begging me to "teach them to pinball". In theory, this should make them way too busy to point out to me every 160+ pound girl that walks by.


Plus you'll have such a supple wrist, which would be a selling point to cute fat girls you're actually attracted to. It's win/win!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> from a ladytype perspective, its kind of a bummer to hear this kind of thing and realize that non-FAs can't even tell the difference between a cute fat girl and a...noncute one.
> like we're all one faceless mob or something. bleh.


Don't you remember I kept calling you Sasha? I mean, all three of us look nearly identical. It's surprising I remembered who *I* was. We're all interchangable lumps of fat, really.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Don't you remember I kept calling you Sasha? I mean, all three of us look nearly identical. It's surprising I remembered who *I* was. We're all interchangable lumps of fat, really.



My best friend has used my ID at my bank. That's how she and I developed the idea for Fat Brunettes--that to the outside world we're identical. We're all just fat brunettes. We took the absurdity and ran with the project.


----------



## Carrie (May 23, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I think I've developed a pretty good strategy to help me avoid this converation in the future. Albeit, it's a little unorthodox and still in the formative stages, but I have a really good feeling that it will work.
> 
> The gist of it all centers around me becoming a "pinball wizard". Once I've accomplished this, I have a feeling that people I know will be constantly begging me to "teach them to pinball". In theory, this should make them way too busy to point out to me every 160+ pound girl that walks by.
> 
> ...



The only problem is, I don't think pinball wizards tend to get much play. 

I guess you'll have to make a choice, grasshopper.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 23, 2007)

Canadian said:


> So this was a long weekend for us up here in Canada, and two of those nights, I ended up at a bar. I had a great time both nights, except for one annoying conversation that played itself out at least 8-10 times.
> 
> I would be talking to a guy I knew, and a fat girl would walk by, followed by this.
> 
> ...



I mean it's happened to me where somebody will point out a fat guy and say "Oh, you probably think _he's_ sexy." And I look and sometimes it's like "Well...yeah."

The other thing that has happened to me that I just find sort of funny is when people try to figure out _exactly_ how big you like men to be, and will point out men of various sizes and ask "Ok, now is that your type or is he too big?" "Ok...now him...would you consider him fat or just sort of big?" "Do you think THAT guy is attractive?"


----------



## BeaBea (May 23, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I think this is similar to all the ssbbw's having to tell their friends that they are not attracted to ALL FA's just because they like fat women. (and yes, we do sometimes have to do that)



The only thing worse that that is having to tell FA's that I'm not attracted to them just because they're FA's...

Politely saying 'No, thank you' to someone with an IQ in the lower 40's, bad breath and worse dress sense only to have him act like he was doing the fat chick a HUGE favour by asking really annoys me. 

Tracey xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'd say more like _faceless blob_, if we're going by the average non fa here





LMAO!!! :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Don't you remember I kept calling you Sasha? I mean, all three of us look nearly identical. It's surprising I remembered who *I* was. *We're all interchangeable lumps of fat, really.*



For some odd reason, this made me think of some of the guys I have met in chat.....


----------



## Koldun (May 24, 2007)

(responding to first post)

Yeah, been there.


----------



## Prime4347 (May 24, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> The other thing that has happened to me that I just find sort of funny is when people try to figure out _exactly_ how big you like men to be, and will point out men of various sizes and ask "Ok, now is that your type or is he too big?" "Ok...now him...would you consider him fat or just sort of big?" "Do you think THAT guy is attractive?"



That brings back awkward memories:

"You like fat girls? What, like Scarlett Johansson?"
"She's not fat."
"Oh, really fat girls, like a Kate Winslet"
"Uh, still skinny. Think more like Mama Cass."
"Who's Mama Cass?"
"Have you heard of Kathy Bates?"
"Ohhhhhhh. Now I get it. You're into older women."
"No. That was just the heaviest mainstream actress I could think of off the top of my head. I was trying to at least get you into the right ball park."
"So, you mean fat like John Candy or Chris Farley fat?"
"Yes. I think that you're getting it now."
"So, really, it's just a gay thing."
:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

^^^^lmao!


----------



## alienlanes (May 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> yeah, i've dealt with that same response my whole life. it's nothing i've ever considered a major issue, if anything their misunderstanding sort of makes me smile.





CurvyEm said:


> The way to solve it is to ask if the guy finds EVERY slim girl attractive and when he says no then tell him you don't find every fat girl attractive. *shrug*



I get these conversations too, but they've never really bothered me. With my friends, at least, they're always intended in a friendly way, as a little nudge to say "yep, we know you've got unorthodox taste in women..."

I've come up with a line that I've always kinda wanted to use, although I've never had to: "My grandmother with osteoporosis weighs about the same as Jessica Alba. Want me to give you her number?"


----------



## tink977 (May 24, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Alright, so you guys called my bluff. I don't actually do a ton of "gay shit".
> 
> But, true story, a buddy of mine kissed me on the neck a couple weekends ago, and I got goosebumps. I usually get goosebumps when girls kiss me on the neck too. So I dunno. Maybe that's a sign?



Ok.....that is completely hot and I got goosebumps when I read it...lol. No really....


----------



## marlowegarp (May 24, 2007)

I get the "There's one for you!" thing quite a bit from one friend quite a bit, and yeah, sometimes it's annoying. The thing is, she's right a lot of the time, and I realize she does it because I've gotten so good at calling her type. Plus, she does it out of love. Still, Rosie is not %#$#% attractive!


----------



## Littleghost (May 24, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Hahahaha misuse? Admittedly I made a joke, but in the joke I was using gay to mean... homosexual? Is that not proper use of the term "gay"?


No. There's your problem right there. The proper definition of gay is 'happy'. Gay men are not homosexual, they're 'happy'. Yes, 'happy'.


----------



## furious styles (May 25, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I get these conversations too, but they've never really bothered me. With my friends, at least, they're always intended in a friendly way, as a little nudge to say "yep, we know you've got unorthodox taste in women..."
> 
> I've come up with a line that I've always kinda wanted to use, although I've never had to: "My grandmother with osteoporosis weighs about the same as Jessica Alba. Want me to give you her number?"



you = kicks azz


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 25, 2007)

Prime4347 said:


> That brings back awkward memories:
> 
> "You like fat girls? What, like Scarlett Johansson?"
> "She's not fat."
> ...



Been there!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2007)

My husband has told about some of the conversation he had with his friends after we started dating. He's almost as much of a friendly wise as as I am! 

"I didn't know you liked fat girls."
"Sure. Why not?"
"Because she's so -- you know -- fat!"
"You have an impressive grasp of the obvious. Yes, fat girls usually are fat."


----------



## TallFatSue (May 25, 2007)

Here's the best conversation my husband had with his friends when we were dating.

"What can you possibly see in Sue? She's so fat!"
"You tell me. What do you look for in a woman, or doesn't it matter as long as she's not fat?"

Sue (in my office, but half of my staff are on vacation today, so I'm not exactly working  )


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (May 26, 2007)

Debates on the nature of gayness aside, I definitely agree with the first post of this thread.


----------



## Krissy12 (May 26, 2007)

That's like saying I'm horribly attracted and get completely turned on by EVERY British man who talks to me, regardless of their attitude or attractiveness.




/So what if I do?


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (May 26, 2007)

Well, hah, there is that.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> That's like saying I'm horribly attracted and get completely turned on by EVERY British man who talks to me, regardless of their attitude or attractiveness.
> 
> /So what if I do?



Theres a very easy cure for that Krissy - I'll get the spare room ready, just let me know which Airport I need to pick you up from 

Tracey xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 27, 2007)

Prime4347 said:


> That brings back awkward memories:
> 
> "You like fat girls? What, like Scarlett Johansson?"
> "She's not fat."
> ...



That is hilarious and also, when I think about it, *exactly* what I worried was going on, exactly what I worried men were saying when I thought about dating as a big girl (and wasn't yet). Ahhh...well .


----------



## speakeasy (May 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> from a ladytype perspective, its kind of a bummer to hear this kind of thing and realize that non-FAs can't even tell the difference between a cute fat girl and a...noncute one.
> like we're all one faceless mob or something. bleh.


I dunno, my non-FA friends seem to recognize that I'm not attracted to every fat girl I see, and that's pretty cool.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 31, 2007)

Prime4347 said:


> That brings back awkward memories:
> 
> "You like fat girls? What, like Scarlett Johansson?"
> "She's not fat."
> ...



OHHHH yes. But I got that from FAs, too, when I was dating. 
Well, HOW fat are you? Camryn Mannheim or Mama Cass? 
Errr.. like Ms. Pacman? 
Finally I came up with Doris Roberts, to convey short stature, too, at which point they got REAL DANG quiet. Then D.R. lost a bunch of weight, so I couldn't even use her. I did a lot of head-scratching.
Hmmm, I look like a tennis ball on wheels..? A double scoop of ice cream... on dice?
I don't think I ever found a really good one, but I wasn't hurtin' for dates, and I found my boy, so it's moot now.


----------



## jimbo (Jun 1, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I would then have to explain to the guy that while I do prefer big girls, I don't find EVERY big girl attractive, just like he doesn't find every skinny girl attractive.
> 
> Do any other guys get that?
> I think if I hear it one more time my head will a splode.



That is SO true and SO annoying! Grrrrrr


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 1, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Theres a very easy cure for that Krissy - I'll get the spare room ready, just let me know which Airport I need to pick you up from
> 
> Tracey xx



I think I just felt my knees go weak for a second there. Woooo!! :smitten: 

My friends always say that I'd be married before I left Heathrow though.


----------

